# windows 10 shutdown



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is it possible to shut down windows 10 by simply clicking shutdown and not to confirm that I want shut down?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Do you really mean “shutdown”? Doing a complete shutdown isn’t normal operation. It is more typical to put the computer into “Sleep” or “Hibernate” mode, which are similar but with notable differences. Either or those enable the computer to wake with all apps, etc. in the same state as before sleep/hibernation. They don’t need a confirmation before they execute.

If your goal is to simplify things, I'll suggest the following. To make things easy for my wife with her new Windows 10 computer I set it up to auto-Hibernate at a certain time each night, so she doesn’t need to manually do that. If she’s using her computer at that time the auto-Hibernate command is ignored.

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a desk top PC and yes full shutdown.
Right now with win7 I click start, click shutdown and it shuts off.
It's a PC I am converting to win 10 and you have to click start, click shutdown and then confirm shutdown.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I think that this should do it:

https://www.isumsoft.com/windows-10/shutdown-windows-10-without-any-prompts.html

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That is not the prompt I am getting. That one if you leave it will eventually shut down windows.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Most modern bios let you push and hold the power button for 3 to 5sec to shut down windows.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

joed said:


> That is not the prompt I am getting.


What is the exact prompt that you are seeing?

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Prompt is


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Are you getting that result from executing the steps in "Way 1" shown in this link? 

(You should see that from executing the steps in "Way 3").

https://www.isumsoft.com/windows-10/how-to-shut-down-or-restart-computer-with-windows-10.html

Chris


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I just realized it may be related to classic shell.
I click the window/start then 'shutdown' and I get the prompt instead of shutting down.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

If I recall correctly this was a group policy thing... Are you logged in as admin?

Also check your Control Panel > Power Options > System Settings : Press power button = shut down

Else you can make a new desktop shortcut - paste %windir%\System32\shutdown.exe /s /t 0 in the location field and that should work as an immediate shutdown button.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Windows 10 is not difficult to use. Personally, I would ditch the classic shell program and call it a day.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

you can make an icon for direct shutdown
https://www.howtogeek.com/656672/how-to-create-a-shutdown-icon-in-windows-10/


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Mine just shuts down. I get no prompt. That's an odd thing. I've never seen that.



> Do you really mean “shutdown”? Doing a complete shutdown isn’t normal operation


That's an odd statement. I shutdown almost every night. You don't have to, but it's certainly normal if you want to.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks like something out of a server version, like maybe your classic shell is imitating Windows 2000 or something. On Win10 I just use Windows-X, then the U key twice.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Is it the latest version of 10? Not sure if that would have anything to do with it, but maybe.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

You can use the "Shutdown" command that is located in the System32 directory. This is the command line of what the GUI is actually executing. You can code this to do what you need, when you want need\want it.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

As an alternate method and what I have done for years, you can let CCleaner do the job for you. Here is the command and a description:

CCleaner.exe /AUTO /SHUTDOWN

CCleaner runs silently and automatically, using the current set of saved options to clean the PC. Windows then shuts down automatically..
Note: You cannot run /SHUTDOWN by itself. It must be preceded by /AUTO.

I put that command in a batch file and placed it on my C: root. Then created a shortcut to it and placed it on my Quick Launch toolbar right next to the Start Button.

I keep CCleaner set with all the Custom Clean options that I consider useful yet safe and it stays that way. With that batch file as my daily shutdown, I get a daily cleaning of whatever crap has been accummulated that day. A two birds with one stone method. Actually 3 birds since it takes a few seconds for the CCleaner to run, I have time to shut off the light and make it to the bed before the monitor goes off and leaves me in the dark.

ps. If you haven't added Quick Launch to your toolbar yet, it's easy done.
Add Quick Launch to Win10


----------

